# Restored Miami Power Bicycle



## dave the wave (Aug 31, 2018)

another great Dave Bagne restoration enjoy!


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 1, 2018)

Cool bike and neat exposed valve springs . Now clean up your work space son!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 1, 2018)

Great job - and his shop looks about like it did the day I was there a few years ago.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 1, 2018)

My hat's off to you Mr. Dave thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chiptosser (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice!!!   HI, Dave
Is that a Breeze carb?


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 4, 2018)

I'am just the guy who post his creation's for him.


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2018)

He does great work.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2018)

I'd love to see the "before" pics to see what he started with. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2018)

I like Dave's intravenous bottles.


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 6, 2018)

I looks really beautiful! Can you all say which engine is mounted please?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

AdvenJack said:


> I looks really beautiful! Can yo9u all say which engine is mounted please?



Its a Miami. V/r Shawn


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 6, 2018)

Ah Ha! So this "MIAMI" company produced their own engines!


----------

